

IOS Development For Teams (+ new blog post) - adambutler
https://github.com/simpleweb/iOS-Development-For-Teams/#

======
adambutler
New blog post here -> [http://simpleweb.co.uk/2014/setting-up-your-team-for-
ios-app...](http://simpleweb.co.uk/2014/setting-up-your-team-for-ios-app-
development/)

